# Booby Trap Swordfish Bill



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Check this out! This entire bill is hand painted! My buddy Dan Matthews http://matthewsart.net/index.html that donated the Swordfish bills to the Texas Swordfish Seminar is painting one of our swordfish bills and almost done.. I couldn't wait to post the finished product I guess he shouldn't have teased me with the unfinished pics :biggrin:.. This is a bill off one of the bigger swords of last season and I just ask him to come up with something to paint on it and man I think its perfect.. The bill changes colors as it turns and as you can see Dan has painted MJ at the top... He said it won't be finished until after the weekend I have no idea what he has left to do,it looks great to me like it is.. I think there is no question Artist Dan Matthews is the best Swordfish bill artist in the business... I just sent several swordfish bills to Dan this week from different folks that came to the seminar if you want a bill painted I would send it to him, Im thinking Dans going to get pretty busy around fishing season.. I have 5-6 more bills going his way from people dropping them off at our office next week so if your in the area Ill be glad to ship it for you with them just PM me or email me from our website.. Dan Matthews is a new sponsor of the Boobytrapfishingteam and will have his link on our site by the end of the week at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com and we will be a drop off location for him if you want to send a bill thru the summer.. Here is the bill he is doing for us it is off a daytime swordfish around 400lbs and just over 40" after being trimed down... Im looking forward to seeing everyone elses bills over the next few weeks.. Thanks Dan you are incredible! :cheers: Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Dang, those are sick!


Cody C


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cody C said:


> Dang, those are sick!
> 
> Cody C


 All the pics are of one bill.. Its just showing colors at different angles.. Dan is Bad Ars! Thanks Bro.. Can't wait to hang it in the Booby Trap! Capt. Ahab


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

MJ is gonna be so jealous when he sees that bill. That is one big sword bill


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Certifiably cool!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

that thing is bad to the bone... i talked to dan at the seminar and mine will be heading that way.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks sick, he no doubt has some serious talent. Work of art for sure


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Art*

Brett,

Awesome artwork.

Mike


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is sweet looking cant wait to see how mine turns out!!


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

That's awesome! The man definitely has a talent. The detail that went into the bills that he had at the seminar were second to none.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guy's for all the compliments. It's great when you love what you do.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

matthewsart said:


> Get Tight Suckas!


Thanks Dan.. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I was wondering, where did the name MJ come from?
I've see the birth video,(awesome) just didn't know where the name came from.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I was wondering, where did the name MJ come from?
> I've see the birth video,(awesome) just didn't know where the name came from.


I really don't know lol... He just got the name on a fishing trip and someone said he looked like an MJ so we have called him MJ every since.. It just kinda stuck.. :rotfl:.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome.......


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

One of a kind....awesome!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't wait to get me one of them, he did a great job!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! We will have a selection of custom MJ finished bills on our website for sale.. Ill post some of them later.. We will also have some Get Tight Sucka! bills he is working on now.. Thanks again for all the replies we are glad to have Dan on board as part of www.boobytrapfishingteam.com ..Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are 2 of them these are 200.00 each just as an example. Will be listing more soon.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Here are 2 of them these are 200.00 each just as an example. Will be listing more soon.. Capt. Ahab


Both of these are sold now! Thanks I will have more soon... Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Brett! Dan has an amazing talent and I can't wait to see it. No MJ is complete without it


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Thanks Brett! Dan has an amazing talent and I can't wait to see it. No MJ is complete without it


Dan Matthews shipped them out today ! .. The other painted swordfish bills in the background will be headed back to Texas Swordfisherman soon can't wait to see what he does with them! Our new Booby Trap Fishing Team swordfish bill is going over the salon door! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Brang it on! I hope one of those can make the wind stop blowing!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Now That's Cool ..


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Those look sick!!!

DL


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

Good looking Capt!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking, congrats!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Dan Matthews is going to be busy! Even MJ has one for him..

Thanks for all the cool replies... Capt. Ahab


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

You need the wind to slow down so you use some of weight stash.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DRILHER said:


> You need the wind to slow down so you use some of weight stash.


 LOL getting on a plane in the morning to use up 90 lbs of them... wait until they try and lift this piece of luggage LOL.. The wind wont quit here so we are off trying new things elsewhere.. 15 weights,One Get Tight Sucka rod, one 80w filled with 80lb Diamond braid, 5 windons and a tooth brush... Im out of here! I think Josh- FishTails is going to post some of the stuff on the trip.. Hope we find them.. Time for tightness! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck over there! Show em' how it's done!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> Good luck over there! Show em' how it's done!!


I'm hoping to learn some things my self.. HoPE the weather doesn't follow me... Fishing Friday, Saturday and Sunday if the weather holds we are Swordfishing Saturday. Capt. Ahab


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> I'm hoping to learn some things my self.. HoPE the weather doesn't follow me... Fishing Friday, Saturday and Sunday if the weather holds we are Swordfishing Saturday. Capt. Ahab


Where you headed to?


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get tight sucka!!!':biggrin:

DL


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

MJ in Miami, saids.... Get tight sucka !!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks even better in person! Dan is one heck of an artist.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you jason.

May the fishing gods be with you now.:fish:


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang those are badazz!!! Now I want to go catch a sword so that I can get one of those fabulous art pieces!

Great Work!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet bill!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Dan Matthews is def. the best I have seen with the Painted Swordfish Bills. I got my MJ in today it looks great too! I have a couple hundred bills if anyone wants one done here on 2cool I'll send one to him for you. Just contact us at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com I can handle giving up 15-20 of them up to 40" bills. I'm keeping the real big ones ... This MJ was about 45" before being cut down... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few  they are not for sale but will give them to people wanting Dan to paint them.. Thanks Dan for your support to the Everyday Heroes


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, you have a good selection of swords, Capt. I can't wait to get started. There's a lot of blank canvas.:dance:


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

That's friggin sick!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

That's a lot of sword bills! The artwork is awesome!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Here is another swordfish voodoo bill Dan just finished. This one is carved and painted .. Lots of time and work in this one for sure. If you need a swordfish bill painted contact me at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com this bill is for sale and about 40" after trimmed it was off a pretty big swordfish.Dan is working on a dozen more 2coolers swordfish bills now for us .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This bill is *sold* to another 2cooler .. Thanks for the emails! Working on getting the video posted the trip last week... Capt. Ahab


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

That bill is SICK!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

matthewsart said:


> Wow, you have a good selection of swords, Capt. I can't wait to get started. There's a lot of blank canvas.:dance:


Get your painting had ready, cause I have a feeling you might have a few more coming your way


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the latest addition to the game room. Thanks Dan!!


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

Those bills are awesome! Great art right there!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Ahab that last bill is sick


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

CAT TALES said:


> Here is the latest addition to the game room. Thanks Dan!!


Glad to see it made it in one piece. "Get Tight Sucka's"


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bill*

Just got my daytime swordfish bill back today from artist Dan Matthews. All I can say is that I was blown away. The pics donot do it justice.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bill*

Another. Pic of Dan Matthews work


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is nice man looks like some fine work can't wait for mine to be done!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> Just got my daytime swordfish bill back today from artist Dan Matthews. All I can say is that I was blown away. The pics donot do it justice.


Is that a bill he has on his website? Badarse bill my friend!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bill*

It is on his web page. I'm like a kid at Christmas , I may sleep with it tonight!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> It is on his web page. I'm like a kid at Christmas , I may sleep with it tonight!!!!


Very nice Clay! Dan Matthews is the best in the business !! His swordfish bill art is second to none! He gets them back super fast too.. Looks great ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is a little clearer photo, sorry Clay.
Thanks for all the compliments, guys.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Still figuring out how to post photos on here.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I recieved mine yesturday and hope Dan can post pictures . It's on his website , and is labeled Cabo . This man is truly amazing I'm in shock . Thanks Dan , you have a true talent. I'd tell my real life oldman and the sea story , but it's a long one . Dan told it with paint .


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*bill*

Thanks for the pics Dan, All I had was my phone, they were not good.
Clay


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Once again you have out done your self Dan!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are really cool. 

good job!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm still trying to post the pictures of mine , but I don't know how. Can you help me out as well Dan ? LOL


----------

